# podía/pudiera/podría



## mhp

¿Son estas alternativas equivalentes?
¿podía decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
¿podría decirme si haya un mercado por aquí cerca?
¿pudiera decirme si haya un mercado por aquí cerca?
¿Es una de estas formas más cortés que las otras?


----------



## Metztli

La correcta es la 2 ¿podría decirme si haya un mercado por aquí cerca?

Porque la 1. se entiende como que estás preguntando la capacidad de dar la información en preterito imperfecto y la 3. es condicional.

Espero que te sirva!


----------



## Gargoyle

¿Son estas alternativas equivalentes? 
¿podía decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca? NO
¿podría decirme si haya un mercado por aquí cerca? NO
¿pudiera decirme si haya un mercado por aquí cerca?NO
Sería así : 
¿podría decirme si HAY un mercado por aquí cerca?
¿Tendría la amabilidad de decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?(another way very formal)
¿sería tan amable de decirme si hay un mercado...?
Estas son formas adecuadas.


----------



## Gargoyle

No metztly.
No puede usar "haya" en la segunda oración.

Saludos


----------



## Metztli

Oooops! si es cierto.... no vi el "haya"... tiene toda la razón Gargoyle!


----------



## Metztli

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> No metztly.
> No puede usar "haya" en la segunda oración.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí... fue una tremenda distracción. Gracias por indicármelo!


----------



## mhp

Yes, Thank you, for corrections. Let me rephrase.
¿Son estas alternativas equivalentes?
¿podía decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
¿podría decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
¿pudiera decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
¿Es una de estas formas más cortés que las otras?


----------



## Metztli

mhp said:
			
		

> ¿Son estas alternativas equivalentes?
> 
> ¿podía decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
> ¿podría decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
> ¿pudiera decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
> ¿Es una de estas formas más cortés que las otras?


 
Es que la 1 y la 3 no son correctas, porque no son alternativas equivalentes de la 2.

La manera correcta de solicitar una información es como lo haces en la 2.

Tal vez gramáticalmente no son incorrectas, pero sí lo son para pedir ese tipo de información... me entiendes?


----------



## mhp

Metztli said:
			
		

> Tal vez gramáticalmente no son incorrectas, pero sí lo son para pedir ese tipo de información... me entiendes?


Gracias Metztli. Espero otras repuestas.


----------



## Gargoyle

Eso es. Lo que pasa es que en la segunda tuviste un error, dijiste "haya" en vez de "hay".
see this page:
http://www.practique-espanol.com/gramatica/gramatica15.htm
En el primer párrafo te explica la utilización del condicional. Asímismo, te dice que es utilizado como cortesía, que sería tu caso.
¡Saludos!
(Metztli puedes tutearme...aún soy joven)


----------



## mhp

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Eso es. Lo que pasa es que en la segunda tuviste un error, dijiste "haya" en vez de "hay".
> see this page:
> http://www.practique-espanol.com/gramatica/gramatica15.htm
> En el primer párrafo te explica la utilización del condicional. Asímismo, te dice que es utilizado como cortesía, que sería tu caso.
> ¡Saludos!
> (Metztli puedes tutearme...aún soy joven)


 Gracias Gargoyle. Ya me has dicho que crees la opción (1) es incorrecta. Pero crees que la opción (3) después del cambio queda incorrecta?


----------



## Gargoyle

La tercera también es incorrecta.
¿pudiera decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
No procede, no es apto.


----------



## mhp

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> La tercera también es incorrecta.
> ¿pudiera decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?
> No procede, no es apto.



Gracias, Gargoyle. Espero otras repuestas.


----------



## Jellby

La 2, sin duda. La frase equivalente, menos cortés pero no menos educada:

¿puede decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:
			
		

> La 2, sin duda. La frase equivalente, menos cortés pero no menos educada:
> 
> ¿puede decirme si hay un mercado por aquí cerca?


  Gracias Jellby 

¿La 2, sin duda es la más cortés o es la única que es correcta entre las tres?


----------



## Jellby

Pues no sabría decirte... La 1 me suena un poco más coloquial, pero no estoy seguro de si es correcta o es una deformación de "podría" -> "podía". La 3 al contrario, si es correcta es excesivamente formal, pero tampoco estoy seguro de su corrección. Ante la duda, la 2 sin duda


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pues no sabría decirte... La 1 me suena un poco más coloquial, pero no estoy seguro de si es correcta o es una deformación de "podría" -> "podía". La 3 al contrario, si es correcta es excesivamente formal, pero tampoco estoy seguro de su corrección. Ante la duda, la 2 sin duda


Vale, muchas gracias todos.


----------



## opsidol

Hola! No estoy seguro de que preposición he de usar en la siguiente frase...


Se le ocurrió que no conocía a nadie que le PODÍA/PUDIERA/PODRÍA ayudar.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Bocha

Se le ocurrió que no conocía a nadie que le PUDIERA ayudar.


----------



## JoseCarlosdel

Se le ocurrió que no conocía a nadie que le PODÍA/PUDIERA/PODRÍA ayudar.
It seems the apropiate VERB is "pudiera"/"pudiese" but try to write it in English.
Perhaps "Pensó que nadie le podría ayudar"


----------



## mulmex

No estoy seguro de que preposición he de usar en la siguiente frase...
Since this is a grammar thread, Poder is always a verb, never a preposition.
It acts like the English modal verbs can and could, and is always followed by an infinitive.  ;-)

Xonito


----------



## micafe

opsidol said:


> Hola! No estoy seguro de que preposición he de usar en la siguiente frase...
> 
> 
> Se le ocurrió que no conocía a nadie que le *PODÍA*/*PUDIERA*/*PODRÍA *ayudar.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Sorry, what preposition are you talking about?


----------



## Ivy29

opsidol said:


> Hola! No estoy seguro de que preposición he de usar en la siguiente frase...
> 
> 
> Se le ocurrió que no conocía a nadie que le PODÍA/PUDIERA/PODRÍA ayudar.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
*Es correcto podía/pudiera-ese/podría.*

Ivy29


----------



## opsidol

Ups, quería decir "que tiempo del verbo poder" debo usar . Bueno, muchas gracias por la ayuda.

¿Hay una razón para usar PUDIERA en lugar de las otras formas del verbo, o simplemente es esto una regla a la que hay que acostumbrarse?


----------



## micafe

opsidol said:


> Ups, quería decir "que tiempo del verbo poder" debo usar . Bueno, muchas gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> ¿Hay una razón para usar PUDIERA en lugar de las otras formas del verbo, o simplemente es esto una regla a la que hay que acostumbrarse?


 
Simplemente suena mejor


----------



## roxcyn

Opsidol, la razón:

Cuando uno dice: "No conozco a nadie que *pueda* (subjuntivo del presente)...." el verbo que sigue, siempre es en el subjuntivo.  

la oración es "....no conocía a nadie que le *pudiera* ayudar... (subjuntivo del pasado)"

Espero que entiendas...


----------



## Rayines

Te corrijo un poquito, roxcyn:





roxcyn said:


> Opsidol, la razón:
> 
> Cuando uno dice: "No conozco *(presente del indicativo)* a nadie que *pueda* (presente *del subjuntivo*)...." el verbo que sigue, siempre es en el subjuntivo.
> 
> la oración es "....no conocía *(pretérito imperfecto del indicativo) *a nadie que le *pudiera (pretérito del subjuntivo)* ayudar... "
> Espero que entiendas...


*Recuerda que indicativo y subjuntivo son modos verbales, y presente y pretérito, tiempos .*


----------



## roxcyn

Gracias por las correciones.  No quería escribir "indicativo" con el subjuntivo


----------



## Mirko_87

pudiera.............


----------



## Lillita

opsidol said:


> ¿Hay una razón para usar PUDIERA en lugar de las otras formas del verbo, o simplemente es esto una regla a la que hay que acostumbrarse?


 
Hmmm... Well, I am just guessing here but this is the way I see it:

If you are looking for something you have lost, you can say:
_Busco un coche que *tiene* dos puertas._​But if you are looking for something you would like to have, you would say:
_Busco un coche que *tenga* dos puertas._​The _Subjuntivo_ is used to talk about things that are _hypothetical_. In the first example, you could be looking for your car in a garage. You are thinking of a particular car, that's why you have to use _"Indicativo"_ _*(tiene)*_.
In the second example, you could be asking for a car with two doors that you would like to buy. Since you don't have a specific car in mind, you use the _"Subjuntivo" *(tenga)*._

It works the same way in your sentence, too. Since, however, it is in past tense, all the verbs take a step back in time:

Present tense:
_Se le *ocurre* que *no conoce* a nadie que le *pueda* ayudar._

*ocurre* (presente del indicativo) ---> *ocurrió* (pretérito indefinido del indicativo)
*conoce* (presente del indicativo) ---> *conocía* (pretérito imperfecto del indicativo)
*pueda* (presente del subjuntivo) ---> *pudiera/pudiese* (pretérito del subjuntivo)
Past tense:
_Se le *ocurrió* que *no conocía* a nadie que le *pudiera/pudiese* ayudar._


I hope it helps!


----------



## Ivy29

Lillita said:


> Hmmm... Well, I am just guessing here but this is the way I see it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for something you have lost, you can say:_Busco un coche que *tiene* dos puertas._​
> But if you are looking for something you would like to have, you would say:_Busco un coche que *tenga* dos puertas._​The _Subjuntivo_ is used to talk about things that are _hypothetical_. In the first example, you could be looking for your car in a garage. You are thinking of a particular car, that's why you have to use _"Indicativo"_ _*(tiene)*_.
> In the second example, you could be asking for a car with two doors that you would like to buy. Since you don't have a specific car in mind, you use the _"Subjuntivo" *(tenga)*._
> 
> It works the same way in your sentence, too. Since, however, it is in past tense, all the verbs take a step back in time:
> 
> Present tense:
> _Se le *ocurre* que *no conoce* a nadie que le *pueda* ayudar._
> 
> *ocurre* (presente del indicativo) ---> *ocurrió* (pretérito indefinido del indicativo)
> *conoce* (presente del indicativo) ---> *conocía* (pretérito imperfecto del indicativo)
> *pueda* (presente del subjuntivo) ---> *pudiera/pudiese* (pretérito del subjuntivo)
> Past tense:
> _Se le *ocurrió* que *no conocía* a nadie que le *pudiera/pudiese* ayudar._
> 
> 
> I hope it helps!


*Alrededor del presente:*

*Se le ocurre que no conoce a nadie que le pueda ayudar*
*Se le ocurre que no conoce a nadie que le haya podido ayudar*
*SE le ocurre que no conoce a nadie que le pudiera ayudar.*

*Pasado:*

*Se le ocurrió que no conocía a nadie que le pudiera/ese ayudar.*
*Se le ocurrió que no conocía a nadie que le podría ayudar*
*Se le ocurrió que no conocía a nadie que le podía ayudar.*

Ivy29


----------

